# Palavras que podem soar ofensivas aqui e acolá



## Vanda

Olá gente boa,

Quis colocar um título maior, mas o programa não permite.
Depois de algumas ocorrências, mal-entendidos no uso de uma ou outra expressão que foi vista como ofensiva por um português ou um brasileiro, achei bom termos uma discussão sobre o assunto.
Vamos começar por gajo. No Brasil, o significado que temos é:
1- Denominação que se dá a indivíduo cujo nome se desconhece; CARA (BRAS);
2- Qualquer pessoa nascida em Portugal; PORTUGUÊS
Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/gajo#ixzz3DNpq81IJ

Mas parece que os portugueses a tomam como ofensa; e como esta, muitas outras.
Gostaria que brasileiros e portugueses fizessem referências a este tipo de palavras, que usamos inocentemente mas estamos, sem saber, ofendendo. 
Atenção: apenas palavras que são tomadas como ofensivas, porque já temos uma longa discussão de palavras que têm sentido diferente lá e cá.
​


----------



## Carfer

'_Gajo_' é calão, mas pode ser ofensivo ou não. Mesmo quem pense que é sempre ofensivo terá de admitir que, em muitos contextos, a ofensa é praticamente irrelevante. Depende.


----------



## Alentugano

Concordo com o Carfer! Depende do contexto e do tom usado... a minha irmã trata-me carinhosamente por gajo! "Então, gajo, (está) tudo bem hoje?"


----------



## Vanda

Minha vez: brasuca. Até onde eu sei, afetivo. 
Tupiniquim= depende. Dito por um brasileiro, sem problemas. Dito por um estrangeiro pode soar ofensivo. A não ser que este estrangeiro seja uma pessoa que não domine bem os nossos costumes, tenha visto ou ouvido a palavra e não sabe o conceito negativo que ela carrega.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Minha vez: brasuca. Até onde eu sei, afetivo.
> Tupiniquim= depende. Dito por um brasileiro, sem problemas. Dito por um estrangeiro pode soar ofensivo. A não ser que este estrangeiro seja uma pessoa que não domine bem os nossos costumes, tenha visto ou ouvido a palavra e não sabe o conceito negativo que ela carrega.



Vanda: creio que brasuca se refere mais aos brasileiros que vivem no exterior, especialmente na Europa. Os que vivem aqui e vão a turismo ou a trabalho, são apenas brasileiros.

Uma palavrinha que gera confusão é o famoso c*, que parecer ter uma carga menos pesada em Portugal, enquanto por aqui é um tabuísmo.


----------



## More od Solzi

_Rapariga _soa feio no Nordeste, no Norte e no Centro-Oeste do Brasil.
_Puto _(como substantivo) pode soar feio também.
O _tu _pode soar feio/agressivo também, dependendo da classe social, da região ou da (falta da) intimidade, sobretudo quando usado assim: _eu não aguento tu aqui, se manca!
Trepar (_por _subir) _soa feio no Brasil.
_Meter _(por _botar, colocar_) pode soar feio no Brasil.



> _A rapariga viu dois putos trepar nas costas de uma cadeira, metendo o negócio pra cima..._


__


----------



## Tony100000

Aqui estão algumas:

Paneleiro - homossexual (Presumo que o equivalente em brasileiro seja "veado")
Panhonha - pessoa preguiçosa, desajeitada ou apalermada
Cabrão - Homem que é traído pela sua esposa; Pessoa má ou traiçoeira
Sacana / Velhaco / Patife - Pessoa desprezível
Caixa-de-óculos - Pessoa que usa óculos
Rato de sacristia - Pessoa muito interessada em assuntos religiosos, andando sempre metida em igrejas ou sacristias
Parvalhão / Imbecil - Pessoa que é pouco inteligente ou sem bom senso

Algumas pessoas podem achar "panhonha" ou "rato de sacristia" palavras não ofensivas.


----------



## Tony100000

Carfer said:


> '_Gajo_' é calão, mas pode ser ofensivo ou não. Mesmo quem pense que é sempre ofensivo terá de admitir que, em muitos contextos, a ofensa é praticamente irrelevante. Depende.



Eu considero "gajo" uma palavra mesmo quase sempre ofensiva, excepto num único contexto, que é no caso de pessoas com quem me dou bem. Se me chamassem isso, não daria a mínima importância. Isto acontece no exemplo dado pelo Alentugano.


----------



## xiskxisk

Puto - rapaz novo


----------



## Alentugano

Curiosamente, _gaja_, apesar de poder não ter conotação negativa, na maior parte das vezes não me soa tão inócua ou inofensiva quanto a forma masculina, não sei bem porquê...


----------



## anaczz

> _A rapariga viu dois putos treparem nas costas de uma cadeira, metendo o negócio pra cima..._


 excelente resumo! (mas os portugueses não diriam "negócio", creio eu)

Não nos esqueçamos das picas!
Em Portugal é um "apelido carinhoso" para as injeções, no Brasil para os pênis.

Gozar, embora não seja ofensivo, no Brasil geralmente se relaciona com orgasmo, enquanto, em Portugal, é frequentemente usado com o sentido de usufruir, aproveitar.
- Vou de férias a Portugal.
- Que bom! Goze muito!

Se muito não me engano, a palavra boceta que no Brasil é de uso totalmente desaconselhável, em Portugal é relacionada a seu significado original, de uma pequena bolsa para rapé, ou coisa assim. O mesmo acontece com porra, cacete  e pau que, no Brasil, identificam esperma, a primeira, e pênis, as outras duas.
Em Portugal, são todas sinônimas, identificando um porrete, um pau, uma moca. 
Embora o outro sentido seja conhecido e às vezes utilizado, no caso de pau, por exemplo, não têm a mesma carga "ofensiva" que têm no Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

anaczz said:


> excelente resumo! (mas os portugueses não diriam "negócio", creio eu)
> 
> Não nos esqueçamos das picas!
> Em Portugal é um "apelido carinhoso" para as injeções, no Brasil para os pênis.
> 
> Gozar, embora não seja ofensivo, no Brasil geralmente se relaciona com orgasmo, enquanto, em Portugal, é frequentemente usado com o sentido de usufruir, aproveitar.
> - Vou de férias a Portugal.
> - Que bom! Goze muito!



"Gozar" hoje tem esse significado de orgasmo no Brasil, antigamente era o mesmo uso de Portugal. 
Agora usamos "zoar" para isso.


----------



## anaczz

Sim, o mesmo acontece com cacete, pau e boceta. 
Ainda usamos gozar com o sentido original, quando dizemos vai gozar de férias no período tal ou gozam de boa saúde, etc. Mas nunca diríamos "Goze muito" com o sentido de "Aproveite, divirta-se".
Não conheço zoar com esse sentido. Para mim, zoar é perturbar alguém ou fazer confusão.


----------



## Alandria

"Cacete" no Rio grande do Sul e na Bahia pode ser pão francês.


----------



## Tony100000

anaczz said:


> excelente resumo! (mas os portugueses não diriam "negócio", creio eu)
> 
> Não nos esqueçamos das picas!
> Em Portugal é um "apelido carinhoso" para as injeções, no Brasil para os pênis.
> 
> Gozar, embora não seja ofensivo, no Brasil geralmente se relaciona com orgasmo, enquanto, em Portugal, é frequentemente usado com o sentido de usufruir, aproveitar.
> - Vou de férias a Portugal.
> - Que bom! Goze muito!
> 
> Se muito não me engano, a palavra boceta que no Brasil é de uso totalmente desaconselhável, em Portugal é relacionada a seu significado original, de uma pequena bolsa para rapé, ou coisa assim. O mesmo acontece com porra, cacete  e pau que, no Brasil, identificam esperma, a primeira, e pênis, as outras duas.
> Em Portugal, são todas sinônimas, identificando um porrete, um pau, uma moca.
> Embora o outro sentido seja conhecido e às vezes utilizado, no caso de pau, por exemplo, não têm a mesma carga "ofensiva" que têm no Brasil.



Em Portugal, a vossa "porra" é a nossa "esporra". Isto não soou lá muito bem 
Talvez antigamente tenhamos usado a mesma palavra, por serem assim parecidas.


----------



## Tony100000

Alandria said:


> "Cacete" no Rio grande do Sul e na Bahia pode ser pão francês.



Curiosamente, cá "cacete" indica um tipo de pão de trigo comprido e um pouco grosso. Tenho a mania de o chamar de "pão grande".


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Curiosamente, _gaja_, apesar de poder não ter conotação negativa, na maior parte das vezes não me soa tão inócua ou inofensiva quanto a forma masculina, não sei bem porquê...



Também não sei exactamente, mas isso sucede frequentemente com outros termos de calão: '_tipo_' e '_tipa_', por exemplo. Algum machismo ou marialvismo, talvez. Parece que o facto de se usar um termo de calão para falar de uma mulher dá um tom mais ofensivo e sórdido ao termo, talvez porque na visão marialva não se fala assim de uma "_senhora"_.  
Mas no caso específico de '_gajo_' creio que é a adjectivação ou o tom que determinam se o termo é ou não anódino: '_um gajo porreiro/fixe'_ e '_uma gaja porreira/fixe_' não têm conteúdo injurioso, mas há maneiras de dizer _'Esse gajo..._' ou '_essa gaja..._' que de facto são ofensivos e, quase sempre depreciativos. Já '_tipo_' e '_tipa_' são um pouco mais intensamente depreciativos


----------



## Carfer

Alandria said:


> "Cacete" no Rio grande do Sul e na Bahia pode ser pão francês.



E em Portugal também, é o nome vernáculo da '_baguette_' (termo que aliás também aqui se usa, aportuguesado para _'baguete_')


----------



## Guigo

Tony100000 said:


> Em Portugal, a vossa "porra" é a nossa "esporra". Isto não soou lá muito bem
> Talvez antigamente tenhamos usado a mesma palavra, por serem assim parecidas.



Nas Copas de 70 e 86, realizadas no México, havia uma placa ou cartaz enorme, nos estádios: "Porra México!" (Avante México!), e a TV (gerada por lá) mostrava toda a hora... e todo mundo ficava envergonhado por aqui.


----------



## Alentugano

Cacete e pau, para além do significado literal, também são sinónimos de pénis em Portugal.


----------



## Tony100000

Guigo said:


> Nas Copas de 70 e 86, realizadas no México, havia uma placa ou cartaz enorme, nos estádios: "Porra México!" (Avante México!), e a TV (gerada por lá) mostrava toda a hora... e todo mundo ficava envergonhado por aqui.



Vê-se logo porquê. Também ficaria se tivéssemos o mesmo significado que o vosso. 
No entanto, não traduziria por "Avante, México", pois "porra" cá é uma exclamação que indica descontentamento ou irritação. E, avante, normalmente indica algo positivo para entusiasmar alguém. É possível que o México, nessas copas, estivesse a perder ou não tivesse tido um bom desempenho.


----------



## xiskxisk

Alentugano said:


> Curiosamente, _gaja_, apesar de poder não ter conotação negativa, na maior parte das vezes não me soa tão inócua ou inofensiva quanto a forma masculina, não sei bem porquê...


É curioso porque penso o mesmo. Talvez porque se usa bastante o termo em conversas entre gajos do tipo "vamos comer gajas".

Penso que o termo demonstra um certo distanciamento, e por isso é rude usálo para referir pessoas que conhecemos, no entanto não vejo problema em fazê-lo para desconhecidos.



Alandria said:


> "Gozar" hoje tem esse significado de orgasmo no Brasil, antigamente era o mesmo uso de Portugal.
> Agora usamos "zoar" para isso.


Aqui usava-se bicha para referir a um engarrafamento/fila grande, mas entretanto importámos o significado que tem no Brasil e começou a cair em desuso.


----------



## mexerica feliz

anaczz said:


> Ainda usamos gozar com o sentido original, quando dizemos vai gozar de férias no período tal ou gozam de boa saúde, etc. Mas nunca diríamos "Goze muito" com o sentido de "Aproveite, divirta-se".


 Quem se lembra de Marta Suplicy? (_Relaxa e goza!_ )


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim é talvez o mais usado





Alandria said:


> "Gozar" hoje tem esse significado de orgasmo no Brasil...


Contudo "gozar férias"/"o gozo de férias" é a linguagem official brasileira por exemplo, no contexto legal trabalhista. Imagine um processo official em que o fato de alguém ter _tirado férias_ (linguagem popular) fosse fato relevante.

Já neste caso, não é bem assim na Bahia (No RS, não saberia dizer)


Alandria said:


> "Cacete" no Rio *G*rande do Sul e na Bahia pode ser pão francês.


O pão francês _pequeno/individual_ não é chamado "cacete" mas sim (especificamente) "*pão* cacet*inho*". É possível que uma freguesa peça na padaria "o senhor poderia me dar dois cacetinhos?" mas é porque o contexto já estabelece que se trata de pão.


----------



## J. Bailica

Hello!

1. Eu acho que no Brasil se usa a palavra "tesão" com mais liberalidade. Cá é um pouco mais escabrosa. 
2. Então e a/o inevitável "bicha"? (por causa do PtB, já se evita esta palavra por cá )
3. Não sabia que no Brasil também se usava "gajo", ainda que com significado (parcialmente) diferente. Mas é coisa mais ou menos recente, ou sempre se usou?
4. Uma coisa que não diria ofensiva, mas que me deixou por vezes espantado, encontrei-a aqui mesmo no fórum: usar "terrinha" para mencionar Portugal (se não estou enganado e a memória não me falha); suponho que tenha sido adotada no Brasil a partir dos emigrantes portugueses, da maneira como se referiam à terra natal, e tal. É afetuoso, até, mas provavelmente pode gerar estranheza e interpretações mal avisadas.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, terrinha é extremamente carinhoso da nossa parte, e pode ser referente à nossa própria terra também.


----------



## Alandria

Pessoas do centro do Paraná para baixo usam a palavra "tesão" no lugar de que muitos brasileiros usariam "maneiro", "legal" e portugueses usariam "fixe".



Alentugano said:


> Cacete e pau, para além do significado literal, também são sinónimos de pénis em Portugal.



Pila também, certo?


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim, 'pila' também, mas é meio infantil. Lembrar que quase se podia fazer um fio (um fórum!) só para o coiso.

A propósito, entendo agora melhor o uso de 'tesão', obrigado.


PS: reparei que escrevi 'mal avisado' na mensagem anterior, mas, para os mais "mal-avisados" vale mais avisar que é 'mal-avisado'


----------



## Vanda

Ah e o famoso e bem conhecido termo: rapariga. Agora já até usado como gozação por aqui.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Vanda said:


> Ah e o famoso e bem conhecido termo: rapariga. Agora já até usado como gozação por aqui.





> Que eu não vou dar ouvido a uma rapariga
> Eu sei que ele pra mim vai voltar
> 
> Amor de rapariga não vinga não
> Não tem sentimento não tem coração





> Eu vou parar meu carro na frente do cabaré
> Vai ter muita mulher vai ter muita birita
> Todo puteiro me conhece
> Eu sou o cara que alugou o caminhão
> Pra encher de rapariga


----------



## Alandria

Lembrando que "rapariga" é muito regional. Aqui em São Paulo (não sou paulistana, mas estou morando aqui) não é usado é visto como uma palavra nordestina imediatamente.


----------



## anaczz

Não é só do Paraná "para baixo" que se diz tesão com esse sentido. No Rio e em São Paulo é usada com o sentido de muito bom, muito legal e também com o sentido de gostar muito de algo:
Tenho o maior tesão por esportes radicais.
Perdi o tesão por festas desse tipo.

Mesmo no sentido sexual da palavra, J. Bailica tem razão, creio que de uns 20 anos para cá, a palavra tesão pode ser ouvida em músicas, novelas, filmes, e no dia a dia, no Brasil. Não é todo mundo que fala, mas muita gente fala. Em Portugal ainda é considerada de muito baixo calão.


----------



## xiskxisk

Aqui tesão é sinónimo de erecção. Ou actualmente, é aquilo que causa a erecção.


----------



## anaczz

Aqui também!


----------



## Hyperião

"Estou teso" = Estou sem dinheiro. Fora isso, "tesão" é logo conotado como sexual.

"Fazer um bico"... Significados totalmente diferentes.


----------

